# 3.5 gal trail through the woods



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok I moved this thread cuz now I will focus on the aquascape. The old thread is here. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/nanos-large-aquariums-ponds/43789-3-5-gal-nano.html
I added 5 more micro rasboras to the tank and now they all school together and don't hide anymore. Now the total is 10 micro rasboras 3 RCS and 1 green shrimp. Plants include rotalas, HM,microsword, Ludwigia P. Taiwan moss, glosso, and HC. The drift wood tinted the water yellow. After one day with Purigen things have cleared up now. Glass has some green algae that I can't scrape off. but I stoped the ferts temporarily. Tomorrow I will do a trim to the moss and glosso before they get out of hand. Any suggestions as to what I should change. Sorry for the crappy pics. but here they are. BTW this used to be a pico reef but never liked SW maintenance.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Really nice! I'd cut the one needle-leaf'd stem right in the middle of the tank, but otherwise, it's really nice, especially for a 3.5G sized tank!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

quick update now Im using paintball co2. notice the HC growing emerced on the top of the drift wood.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

It's time for trimming I guess


----------



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks amazing for such a small tank.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks for the compliment. forgot to mention the pics were taken before a big trim will update pics soon.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

finally, i found a Paintball CO2 user. I am really intrested in this as I don't want to spend $100+ on a CO2 setup at the moment. 

Can you show me where you bought this?

Also, how is it working out for you? Are you getting a steady bubble rate?

thanks


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

anyone want to help me out...^

i'm just really eager to get my 10 gallon going again.


----------



## Nowherman6 (May 1, 2006)

Fantastic!

These little tanks get overgrown very quickly, dont they...


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I like it, good job. I also like the way you lined up your ceramic rings in your filter!!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Iron Maiden the paint ball CO2 is from one of the sponsors Aquabotonic. I installed my own clippard needle valve, but it can be adjusted with the regulator just monitor it for the first hour. The CO2 cylinder was used from a local paint ball shop $20 filled. Total cost for CO2 set up was $60. In this size tank it should last 3-4 months and no more weekly sugar and yeast mixing:amen: . Chadley I lined up the bio rings B/C I believe the flow of the water is better this way. I will update the pics soon. I let the plants grow out for three weeks cuz I gave some stems to a friend.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

well I let my tank go to the point of no return. No algae but the moss grew over every thing! 








So a rescape was in order.
added fine grain gravel over the white sand








Same scape but this time Im using manzanita twigs. I assembled them together with the clay stuff used for coral frags, This way I can remove the wood to allow for trimming the plants and moss on the wood. I also replaced the rock with Seiryu stone
this is after the rescape








The tank is clear now after adding purigem to the filter. Thats all for now I will update later with more pics.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

Good luck on it again.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That tank is one of the fullest tanks I think I have seen. Did it still have residents or were they crushed by the weight of the plants!  Your new layout seems nice.

... that is a fake shrimp, right?....


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

The shrimp and fish are being kept in my 60P, the same water was used after the rescape for a faster cycle. The plants were left alone without a trim for three weeks. With high light and pressurized CO2 the plants must be trimed at least every 1 1/2 weeks to keep it clean. BTW the shrimp was a custom made limited edition CRS. Can any one identify the green star like plant on the left side? It has these little red pine cone looking things in between the stem. Some one told me it was a rare plant but Im not sure.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, great transformation.
I have a 2.5 gal AGA that is looking like your START photo, I will have to break it down and make a new photo.
Well, getting ready to move back to So Cal in about 6 weeks so they will all be coming down and getting set back up in a few months.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i like the new scape!!!!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Quick update. the micro rasboras and RCS were added after a quick 5 day cycle b/c I used the same water and the filter was not cleaned. all i did was add a bit of purigem to the filter. I already did one trim and the HC is spreading fast.









So far very little algae on the sand but th RCS are taking care of it. Im dosing ADA step2 3 drops three time a week and 5 drops of brighty K daily.
oops! that pic is too small here ya go.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

wow i like both scapes..even the moss overgrowth had a unique way to it..

i also have a question on the paintball co2, may i ask what is the regulator that you're using? Also what kind of branches are those, i like it -.-b


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. PPete the CO2 regulator is the one Aquabatonic discontinued. I added a clippard needle valve but the clippard really sux. The CO2 is steady but it takes a while to adjust. the wood is Manzanita.


----------

